# can melt and pour make "pretty soaps"



## dragonmaker (Nov 16, 2020)

I've never made melt and pour soap. I do plain non-colored cold process soap. My daughter wants to make "pretty soaps" like we saw on youtube. She's way too young to work with cold process soap like the artistic soap demonstrations we've seen.   She loves in the pot swirls, hanger swirls, piping, clamshell pours, landscape pictures, and pictures made with embeds. Can you make "pretty soaps" with melt and pour or does it cool and harden too fast? Do some of these techniques work better than others?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 16, 2020)

Yes. There are some amazing MP soap artists. Look at YouTube.  Some of the techniques done in CP may not be achieved in MP but there are also techniques that can be done with MP and not CP.


----------



## lsg (Nov 17, 2020)

Soap Queen has some great YouTube tutorials on M&P  You can make some fantastic-looking soaps with M&P.


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks! Any favorite artists I should look for?


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 17, 2020)

I don’t have YouTube recommendations but both Wholesale Supplies Plus and Brambleberry have some pretty m&p kits. The brambleberry kits will most likely have a tutorial in their blog or their YouTube channel (I know some older kits did). It’s a good way to find out something she likes and have a “teacher” to help. (Or a complete set for christmas if you feel she’s ready for that)


----------



## Arimara (Nov 17, 2020)

Check out this channel. He also makes CP as well.


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks, everyone! I’m starting to feel like I have a handle on an alien landscape. Any other tips y’all can throw my way? Favorite base? Do colors morph in M&P? Favorite artists (including yourself)?

Do scents morph in M&P?


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 17, 2020)

Do a search in YouTube for Melt and Pour.  There are a lot of folks who make some pretty incredible stuff.

Understand...M&P...while it is soap, it's a different medium.  Think of painting...you have oils, acrylics, watercolors.


----------



## Kamahido (Nov 17, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> Thanks, everyone! I’m starting to feel like I have a handle on an alien landscape. Any other tips y’all can throw my way? Favorite base? Do colors morph in M&P? Favorite artists (including yourself)?


Colors do not morph, as there is not Sodium Hydroxide present to do so. However, your colorants and fragrances still need to be skin safe.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 18, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> Any other tips y’all can throw my way? Favorite base?


I've only made MP once and I loved the result. FUN!!! You can make gorgeous transparent jewel tone soaps that not only look pretty but do a pretty good job of cleansing as well. The fact that it's an activity to share with your daughter is a huge plus.

You'll want to start with the best base -- SFIC, _*Water Soluble Liquid Colorants*_, *fragrance oils* and a few _*pretty molds*_. I got everything I needed from *Elements Bath & Body in Colorado*. I chose her No Sweat Clear and opaque White. (Yes, as you will soon find out, MP soaps sweat.) She has recipes and *Easy to Follow Instructions* that lists all the equipment you need to get you started. The owner is also available for help with any questions or concerns.

We like pictures, so don't forget to post the results of your efforts in the *Photo Gallery* where we can all oooh & aaah over them! 

HAPPY SOAPING!


----------



## lsg (Nov 19, 2020)

I like Crafter's Choice M&P bases from Wholesale Supplies Plus.


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 19, 2020)

@Zany_in_CO Thanks! What is SFIC?


----------



## cmzaha (Nov 19, 2020)

Essentials by Catalina has some very nice bases available. Many times you will want more than one base depending on the effect you want. My daughter used to make exquisite mp soaps. I cannot make pretty m&p soaps if my life depended on it. Like any craft, it has its own learning curve.


----------



## LilianNoir (Nov 19, 2020)

Highly recommend the SFIC brand, which many places including BB carry. One of the reasons I like SFIC is that it's a true soap, not detergent based. And the quality is amazing. In the past I thought I hated "glycerin" soap. Turns out, it was the detergent based ones my skin didn't like. The SFIC stuff is quite nice. 

You can use the same micas and pigments you use in CP in MP so you don't need to purchase additional colorants. BB (and a few other places) do sell "color blocks" which are basically just mica/pigment mixed into a MP base, and you just shave or cut off pieces and add to your melted base. But really, mica is fine.
Some colorants can bleed in MP, which is why I stick to micas and pigments.
I also find that MP is a great way to use FOs that are temperamental in CP, either they cause acceleration in CP or don't retain scent in CP.
In fact, I use MP to test out new fragrance ideas before testing in CP.
You can't quite the same swirls, but swirls are possible.
I was able to make really neat "galaxy" soap that wouldn't have been quite the same in CP.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 19, 2020)

How old is she? I mixed up some shiny mica in some clear MP and let my 10 year old nephew paint some CP bars with it. You could do that, or even make opaque bars of MP and paint with the mica.


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 19, 2020)

She is 6 years old, and very conscientious for her age, and obviously she would have to have heavy supervision still. I was picturing her hand over the top of my hand while pouring or stirring hot liquids to start, but she would be most excited about designing the soap and making choices about her very own soap.

Painting bars with colored MP sounds brilliant! She would love that. Did you paint with hot and super runny MP, or wait until it was cooler and thicker? I haven’t actually used micas before. For painting with micas, were they suspended in a liquid, or just dusted on the soap with a paint brush?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 19, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> @Zany_in_CO Thanks! What is SFIC?


 I was going to say the same thing as _*@LilianNoir*_ but she said it so much better!


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 20, 2020)

I just read that MP sweats. If it is attracting water from the air, does the soap start dissolving/melting when it sweats? Will it be a problem to store on a shelf long term unless I wrap it in plastic?

Also, does MP need time to dry out after cooling, and does it benefit from curing like CP?


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 20, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> She is 6 years old, and very conscientious for her age, and obviously she would have to have heavy supervision still. I was picturing her hand over the top of my hand while pouring or stirring hot liquids to start, but she would be most excited about designing the soap and making choices about her very own soap.
> 
> Painting bars with colored MP sounds brilliant! She would love that. Did you paint with hot and super runny MP, or wait until it was cooler and thicker? I haven’t actually used micas before. For painting with micas, were they suspended in a liquid, or just dusted on the soap with a paint brush?



It doesn't take much to melt MP. 1 square in the microwave was less than 30 seconds. It does cool fast so you may have to re-heat it a few times. It may be worth while to do a water-bath type thing - casserole dish with hot water and small bowls or coffee mugs with different colors of MP in them so they will stay warm/melty.


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 20, 2020)

Good idea!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 20, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> I just read that MP sweats. If it is attracting water from the air, does the soap start dissolving/melting when it sweats? Will it be a problem to store on a shelf long term unless I wrap it in plastic?
> 
> Also, does MP need time to dry out after cooling, and does it benefit from curing like CP?


I'm no MP expert but I don't think it needs a cure time like CP. I think it does benefit from a bit of time to dry a bit and to "set" - maybe like a week? But IMO it's fine to use right away - it just might melt away faster. 

You don't need to seal it in plastic, assuming you live in a house with heat or air. It tends to sweat if you're outside at a craft show on a nice, warm humid day. I would store in something just b/c dust and hair like to adhere to soap. But you could put it in a drawer, or put all of the bars in a cardboard box until you need them.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 20, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> I just read that MP sweats. If it is attracting water from the air, does the soap start dissolving/melting when it sweats? Will it be a problem to store on a shelf long term unless I wrap it in plastic? Also, does MP need time to dry out after cooling, and does it benefit from curing like CP?


As I recall, it does need a bit of dry time after cooling. Any beads of sweat can be gently blotted up with a paper towel or cutip. It is fully saponified soap when you get it so it requires no cure time. But, as I understand it, you do need to shrink wrap it and label before storing. Unless you're going to use it right away. Lovely soap, really.

Here's a tutorial for *Basic Melt & Pour Soap*


----------



## earlene (Nov 20, 2020)

Stephenson (and perhaps other brands) have some No Sweat MP bases.









						Clear No Sweat Melt and Pour Soap Base
					

Stephenson melt and pour soap base Crystal LS (Low Sweat) is a vegetable derived melt and pour soap base. It is designed with a lower glycerin content to reducing sweating. Crystal LS is perfect for humid areas where so typically sweats.




					www.chemistrystore.com
				












						Stephenson No Sweat Clear Melt & Pour Soap Base
					

Stephenson No Clear Sweat Melt & Pour Soap Base is a clear soap base specially formulated for humid conditions. Fantastic transparency enables bright coloring.




					www.theflamingcandle.com
				




Members here with more MP experience can give you more advise on which ones are best depending on your goals for your daughter.


----------



## amd (Nov 20, 2020)

What about soap dough? You could do the mixing of the soap dough, and then she could use the soap dough to model, shape and form soaps using different molds, cookie cutters, etc. Two years ago I did a soapmaking presentation for a group, and brought soap dough for them to shape and form and their own soaps to take home. I've had several of the moms in that group reach out to me about making soap dough sets for their kids.


----------



## earlene (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes, soap dough.  My granddaughter and I made this with MP & soap dough:



			https://www.soapmakingforum.com/media/yellow-submarine-2018march-dscf6024-jpg.2850/full


----------



## xavalyss (Nov 20, 2020)

I've barely dabbled with M&P, but I have seen some gorgeous ones over the years. This is my proudest little dabble.


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 21, 2020)

@amd I have thought about using soap dough, too. Is it just cold process that isn’t allowed to dry out?


----------



## amd (Nov 24, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> Is it just cold process that isn’t allowed to dry out?


Yep! The recipe that I've had the best luck with is found here: A Vegan and Palm Free Soap Dough Recipe (Soap Clay)

And if you want to see the soap dough in action, my daughter did a science model project with it here: 
Ours was a bit fresh so it wasn't quite as easy to work with as it usually is, I explain this in the video description.


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 24, 2020)

That is such a cool school project! I love it! Thanks for the recipe link. I’ll try that first. Any chance I would be able to use one of my own recipes and have it go well, or is soap dough finicky?


----------



## GemstonePony (Nov 24, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> That is such a cool school project! I love it! Thanks for the recipe link. I’ll try that first. Any chance I would be able to use one of my own recipes and have it go well, or is soap dough finicky?


Post your recipe, and we can hazard a guess.  
Or a few favorites, if you like.


----------



## dragonmaker (Nov 24, 2020)

I’m still experimenting, but one of the favorites so far is:
120g Walmart animal fat shortening 40%
120g olive oil 40%
60g coconut oil 20%
108g goat milk
41g lye
I calculated the truer super fat recently. With the extra rich goat milk from dwarf goats and 99%pure NaOH it had a 10% super fat. Almost double the 5% intended SF.
Most of my recipes have been similar to this one, just using different % CO, OO, and shortening to figure out what we like.


Another I’m trying now is:
254g lard 75%
85g coconut oil 25%
99g GM
48g lye
5%intended SF. The GM adds more.


----------



## GemstonePony (Nov 24, 2020)

dragonmaker said:


> I’m still experimenting, but one of the favorites so far is:
> 120g Walmart animal fat shortening 40%
> 120g olive oil 40%
> 60g coconut oil 20%
> ...


I'm not sure what the fatty acid profile of the animal shortening is, so I can't speak to the first one.
The second one looks pretty good. The one thing I would caution is that you really don't want your liquid above 2:1 liquid:lye, or  33%lye concentration, or 30% liquid to oils, whichever measurement your heart desires. And, that might even be too high with the sugars in the milk, so I would make a small batch and see how it goes before making more. Liquid makes the dough sticky, and sugar even more so, so you really want just enough to make it moldable but not much more.


----------

